# Premeir.......R.I.P.



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Check it out:

Mobile Electronics Magazine


----------



## Shannon (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm surprised!

But at the same time, should be good for the Pioneer name (itself). haha.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> Check it out:
> 
> Mobile Electronics Magazine


Its just a marketing thing. Its like Toyota and Lexus or Nissan and Infiniti. Permier was Pioner's top of the line brand and only certain dealers got the sell it ect. Totally a branding issue. Also, it was only in the USA I think. A friend has the European equivalent of the Premier DEH-P880PRS and its just a Pioneer rather than a Premier deck.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Not a huge loss. No one could spell it correctly anyway, so it seems.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

n_olympios said:


> No one could spell it correctly anyway, so it seems.


............


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

snaimpally said:


> Its just a marketing thing. Its like Toyota and Lexus or Nissan and Infiniti. Permier was Pioner's top of the line brand and only certain dealers got the sell it ect. Totally a branding issue. Also, it was only in the USA I think. A friend has the European equivalent of the Premier DEH-P880PRS and its just a Pioneer rather than a Premier deck.


Well my entire problem with this is that we're losing yet *ONE MORE* high end brand.

While not every Premier unit was mind blowing.....there have a few units which were geared towards the high end and stayed true to that notion of simple high resolution audio.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

You have a point there, but then again the Premier units were just rebranded Pioneer ones. Nothing fancy about that. I'm pretty sure that from now on the top end of the Pioneer branded units will still be of the same caliber as the Premier ones, same as in the rest of the world really. 

The Carrozzeria series is staying.


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

I wonder, how they will market the higher end products now. They have to make them stand out so they can justify the price increase for Pioneer equipment.


----------



## ashlar (Dec 4, 2008)

n_olympios said:


> You have a point there, but then again the Premier units were just rebranded Pioneer ones. Nothing fancy about that.


I thought I was the only person that made that observation.


----------

